# Combo canister filter?



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

Recently set a tank back up in our place and I was trying to minimize the equipment around. I am not sure if anyone makes an external canister with UV and heater, does anyone know if they do exist? I've got an inline heater and in tank sterilizer right now and if the elusive combo unit isn't available, I may get rid of this fluval and just get one of those el cheapo ebay canisters with a sterilizer built in and keep the heater.

Thanks for any info. I haven't been in the market for anything in a few years now and don't know what all is available.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know about a heater, but I know JBJ makes a canister with a UV in it. Problem I see is their ratings are WAY wrong on what they say the canister is setup for. Their biggest having only 290GPH and a 5W UV is rather low if you asked me. I'd go for a max of a 55g tank, as where JBJ says it's rated for a 175. Not even double the tank size GPH wise as where I have an Fluval FX5 (400gph) and a submersible in tank UV sterilizer (green killing machine from petsmart). It's a 24w at 120gph IIRC. It took me over 2 months to get a brown algae outbreak with these two (FX5 was already WELL seeded).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not sure combos are a good idea UV effectiveness is intensity x time. So a slow flow kills with less energy used. Speed it up, and it won't work or you need a brighter light. Mechanical filters are more effective at higher flow rates and to a lesser degree, so are biological filters.


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

Good information, I'll just keep the current setup. It's overkill for this size tank but we may upgrade later and what you all said makes sense about the efficiency. Everything works great, it was more of a cosmetic option than anything else.


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you all recommend a good inline sterilizer for up to a 55 gallon tank? I really want to remove that in tank one, it works great but looks like crap.

Also, should the sterilizer be installed before or after the heater?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think it particularly matters if it's before or after, but common sense says that raising tank temperature, even slightly, has to heat some of the water higher to disperse thus raising temperature overall. So, before might be the best idea.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

selfinfliction said:


> Can you all recommend a good inline sterilizer for up to a 55 gallon tank? I really want to remove that in tank one, it works great but looks like crap.
> 
> Also, should the sterilizer be installed before or after the heater?



I am using a coralife 9 watt uv sterilizer, and so far its great.


----------

